# Infos Siegerländer Höhenring



## Tanja.nz (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Biker/Bikerinnen,

suche Infos zum Siegerländer Höhenring.
Weiß jemand wie die Beschaffenheit ist und hat vielleicht noch jemand ein Höhenprofil?

Viele Grüße

Tanja


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. Februar 2005)

Hi Tanja,

der Höhenring ist als Tour ganz ok, ich persönlich finds aber etwas zu fad. Problematisch ist die Markierung des Weges, denn wo sich schon Wanderer verirren rauscht man mit Rad umso schneller an wichtigen Wegweisern vorbei  
Falls du fahrteschnisch halbwegs fit bist kann ich dir den Rothaarsteig mehr empfehlen, der ist viel besser markiert, Landschaftlich abwechslungsreicher und bietet einige feine Trailabschnitte. Ich fahre den Steig jedes Frühjahr als Zweitagestour, ein feiner Saisonstart!

Grüße aus Netphen,         Harald Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanja.nz (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Den Rothaarsteig sind wir schon 2 mal gefahren und ich fand ihn supertoll. Fahre ihn auch noch ein 3. mal. Wir wollten aber mal eine Alternative haben. Findest du den Siegerländer Höhenring schwieriger? Geländetechnisch?

Viele Grüße

Tanja


----------



## Weizenbiker (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

der Siegerländer Höhenring hat ca. 138 km Länge und 3.500 Höhenmeter ( ca. Werte, die genauen habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf ). Ist also für einen Tag eine richtig heftige Tour, die meisten fahren ihn in 2 Tagen. Du kannst ihn aber auch ausbauen, bzw. Passagen abkürzen, dann wird er noch interessanter. Würde mich auch nicht sklavisch an die Streckenführung halten. 

Eine gute Bechreibung findest du auf der homepage www.fat-tire-flyer.de.

Beim Fremdenverkehrsverein in Siegen gibt es auch eine entsprechende Karte.

Bin ihn selbst noch nicht komplett, aber 80% in Teilstücken gefahren. Am schönsten finde ich die Gegend um Giller, Eder-Sieg- und Lahnquelle.

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine gute Kondition, denn es geht ständig auf und ab und ein paar Anstiege sind schon knackig. Fahrtechnisch ist alles eher einfach. Wenn du eine Mehr-Tagestour planst, kannst du zusätzlich einige regionale Sehenswürdigkeiten anlaufen ( z.B. Kindelsberg bei Ferndorf, Fuchskaute und Salzburg auf der WW-Seite, Bikerkneipe Die Alm bei Betzdorf ...) und dann kommt eine richtig schöne 3-4tägige Rundtour heraus.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## Snake (14. Februar 2005)

Hy,

ich bin den Siegerländer Höhenweg schon mehrfach als Tagestour gefahren, letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal den Rothaarsteig. Letzteren fand ich landschaftlich reizvoller und besser ausgeschildert (wie bereits erwähnt). 

Von den Bedingungen her tun sich beide nicht viel. Zum Teil recht anspruchsvoll (einige Wurzelpassagen, die nach stundenlangem Biken ganz schön fordern können), aber ansonsten alles gut machbar. 

Je nach verpassten Wegweisern und Umwegen hatten wir meistens so ca. 150km und 3.000HM auf dem Tacho.


----------

